# Solved: What on my iMac should I Backup?



## bschulenberg (Aug 20, 2012)

I just purchased an iMac and have subscribed to a cloud backup service. Since my amount of storage is limited, i was wondering what is essential to backup. I have backed up all my documents and files, including photos and music. The cloud service has a manual option to back up things in such folders as 'Applications', 'bin', 'sbin', 'usr', 'System', 'private', 'Library'. I do not know anything about the types of files that are in most of these folders. Should i include these and are there any iMac system or other things i should be backing up?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Just include your entire user directory.
That will also save the hidden library folder that holds your preferences and settings for all your applications.

System files really don't need to be backed up because you should be able to easily restore them from a boot CD/recovery partition etc


----------



## bschulenberg (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks!
Does that mean i can delete the 'Applications', 'bin', 'sbin', 'usr', 'System', 'private', 'Library' folders from backup? (I forgot to mention in my earlier message that there is also a 'Users' folder backed up.)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

bschulenberg said:


> Thanks!
> Does that mean i can delete the 'Applications', 'bin', 'sbin', 'usr', 'System', 'private', 'Library' folders from backup? (I forgot to mention in my earlier message that there is also a 'Users' folder backed up.)


Yes assuming you have any 3rd party installers backed up or you can easily re-download them to install again if needed.

Of course, you can still choose to backup everything. Generally the "other system stuff" isn't that large and doesn't change much. This does have the benefit of when you re-install, you don't have to install OS, than updates after.


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

Ahhh!!! Don't drag and drop system or user files folders etc. hook up an external drive and use time machine, that's what it is there for, it will back up every single file for you automatically


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Apple911ca said:


> Ahhh!!! Don't drag and drop system or user files folders etc. hook up an external drive and use time machine, that's what it is there for, it will back up every single file for you automatically


OP was asking about what to backup to a cloud backup service, not an external HD.


----------



## bschulenberg (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies.
I have chosen a cloud backup service that is working automatically. Additionally, for sharing files I am using Dropbox for free, which automatically keeps a folder in 'Finder' on my iMac; so i just use that folder for all my documents.
Thanks again.


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

Good good - as long as you have an external hard drive backup as well then your rocking


----------

